# A Man's Help Line



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Letter to a men's helpline...

Hi Bob, I really need your advice on a serious problem: 

I have suspected for some time now that my wife has been cheating on me. The usual signs: if the phone rings and I answer, the caller hangs up; she goes out with the girls a lot. 
I try to stay awake to look out for her when she comes home but I usually fall asleep.

Anyway last night about midnight I hid in the shed behind the boat. When she came home she got out of someone's car buttoning her blouse, then she blew a kiss to the person in the car.
It was at that moment crouched behind the boat that I noticed a hairline crack in the outboard engine mounting bracket. 

Is that something I can weld or do I need to replace the whole bracket??


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I believe you can just weld it. :mrgreen:


----------



## time4hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

o-|| o-|| o-||


----------

